# Lost cleaning disk



## ckb (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi,

I've lost, or never had one since new, the cleaning disk for my barista express. I cannot find it anywhere available to buy... Not even on sage website. Is there anyway I can clean my machine without it? Can I replace it with some DIY hack? Thanks.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ckb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lost, or never had one since new, the cleaning disk for my barista express. I cannot find it anywhere available to buy... Not even on sage website. Is there anyway I can clean my machine without it? Can I replace it with some DIY hack? Thanks.


It might be worth giving them a call it's this one - https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020032.html I guess but doesn't look available on the site.

As the barista express is a 54mm basket, not sure if this is close enough or not - https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/gb/Spaziale-53mm-Stainless-Steel-Blanking-Disc---00647/m-2348.aspx hopefully somebody else may know or have found one.

I guess you could try hacking a fairly sturdy piece of rubber, if all else failed.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

^^^ I had to cut one from rubber when I had the R58 and gave mine away to a friend and was awaiting one from ebay


----------



## AnthonyM (Feb 7, 2019)

You can easily buy a blind portafilter basket, just make sure you get the correct size. Something like this is what I use (I have not checked the size in the advert). https://www.amazon.co.uk/Grimac-Blind-Filter-Blanking-Disc/dp/B005LU11GG/ref=asc_df_B005LU11GG/?tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=226302833456&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12495380544809653685&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9045997&hvtargid=pla-419982566056&psc=1


----------



## Erimus (Jul 25, 2018)

If you have a pressurised single basket, tape over the tiny hole on the inside with aluminium foil tape. You now have the equivalent of a blank disc.


----------



## Schumy (Apr 29, 2019)

I was checking the UK web site for weeks and never stock showing of the cleaning disc. However when I phoned Sage, they have stock and managed to order over the phone.


----------

